# Saddleworth (Yorkshire) - Winter 2009/10



## madav13 (Apr 23, 2010)

New(ish) to MTBR...so thought I'd upload a selection of pic's from Winter biking in Saddleworth (Yorkshire). Will try and keep this a regular feature...

Check out madav13 (Photo Gallery)....


----------

